# egg eater



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok as some of you know I have a 5g tank that’s divided. Some how my new green betta male has been getting over the females side of the tank. This had happened 2 times each after a water change.... (No idea how he got over). But last night I when to turn the light off and I saw that the female betta was not there!! I looked all over. Then I called my mom to help me and she saw her into he males side of the tank!!! She had some how gotten over there herself. I then noticed that she looked like she had released all her eggs... The male also looked like he ate all of them. His gut was hanging out.... 

Well this happened last night and the male does not even have a bubble nest so im assuming no fry 

Will Rose (female betta) have more eggs in a couple of weeks? I was hoping to breed her during Christmas break. 

She has also lost a lot of her color and looks like some of her fins are cut up bit nothing to bad.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah she should fill back up with eggs.
Condition her well with lots of live food, brine, larvea, daphnia, veggies and such.
You may want to put a cover on that tank, something so they can't keep on jumping over into eachothers side of the tank


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you don't have to condition betta with veggies. meaty food is enough.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Perhaps try keeping her/him in seperate containers (both with lids) just next to each other, if she sees him on a regular basis she'll fill back up, and he should go to making a bubble nest. I was quite surprised with my new female betta (only had her 11 days) and I've already bred her, it took me 25 failed attemps with a previous breeding pair! Although she did eat a good 80% of the eggs (OOPS left her in a little too long!!) You'll know when she's ready coz she'll have vertical bars (something I'd never seen on a female until this one) and it's deffinitly obvious when she gets it. Also I'd have to recommend not bothering with half a foam cup if his bubble nest is strong enough without it coz it makes it a hell of a lot easier to see the eggs. That's probably why most of mine were eaten, coz I couldn't see that they were in there untill it was already too late.

Good luck leaf girl!

PS I'm kinda glad my female ate most of the eggs coz now I only have 30 odd fry to worry about housing rather than 300!!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

well i know what she looks like when she is redy to breed kus she had barded up pror to the egg insident. Ill put her back into her little container then. Its odd because they seemed to keep geting into each others side of the tank but the males never did (i have 2 males in the 5g befor)


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Perhaps that was because the males has no desire to be in the same tank together, there was no chance at spawning and we all know men in general will usually do anything to get laid! hahaha.

Are you trying to spawn Rose with the male that was in the 5ga with her? Coz if so at least you have proof now that they like each other and spawning them shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Please don't try to condition your bettas with vegies, they won't eat it. Bettas are carnivores so blood worms, daphnia, skeeter lava, grinal worms, white worms and such should suffice. 

There has been some evidence that bettas fed a diet with too much brine shrimp can cause egg eating so try to avoid that while conditioning.

I would also suggest separate containers and lids that can't be jumped over/through/around. It's actually best to keep the pair from seeing each other for about a week before you spawn them too. Makes for better odds at a spawn quickly and w/o much damage.


----------

